# 54G Corner Stock



## birish21 (Dec 22, 2016)

Good Day,

We just purchased a 54G corner aquarium, I would have like to have gone larger but unfortunately we do not have the space for it. I would like to do a community style tank but I do understand that the dimensions of a corner unit makes this a challenge. I currently have nothing in the tank, my PH out of tap is 8.2 and the water is hard. I will hae plenty of filtration and will be able to keep the temp steady. What are some "peaceful" cichlids that I could get to make this a visual pleaser? I also have a 36G Bowfront that is housing cardinal tetras, x-ray tetras, 2 german blue rams, and a Geophagus Jurupari. I would like to eventually move the Jurupari to the 54 when it starts to get larger.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!

Can you post the dimensions of the tank or if bought new, the brand so I can look up the dimensions?

Corner tanks are a bit more difficult to stock due to the floor space available for territorial needs.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

First thing to know is the Geophagus Jurupari is actually Satanoperca Jurupari from South America. Second thing to know is that it is a 10" fish. You might post in the SA forum to see how to house your fish when it starts to get larger. Seems it also likes softer water than what you have.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/s_jurupari.php

If you stock the 54G without regard for the Satanoperca, what are the dimensions? A standard 54G corner is 38 x 27 x 22. I would do a species tank with Malawi mbuna Pseudotropheus saulosi stocked with 3m:9f. Malawi options for a tank less than 48" are limited. There are a couple of other mbuna that should work as a single species tank with a stocking of 1m:4f such as yellow labs, rusties and Cynotilapia zebroides Cobue.

It would also house two carefully selected species of Tanganyikans if you want to consider them.


----------



## birish21 (Dec 22, 2016)

Deeda said:


> Welcome to C-F!!
> 
> Can you post the dimensions of the tank or if bought new, the brand so I can look up the dimensions?
> 
> Corner tanks are a bit more difficult to stock due to the floor space available for territorial needs.


The dimensions are 39" x 27.4" x 23.


----------



## birish21 (Dec 22, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> First thing to know is the Geophagus Jurupari is actually Satanoperca Jurupari from South America. Second thing to know is that it is a 10" fish. You might post in the SA forum to see how to house your fish when it starts to get larger. Seems it also likes softer water than what you have.
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/s_jurupari.php
> 
> If you stock the 54G without regard for the Satanoperca, what are the dimensions? A standard 54G corner is 38 x 27 x 22. I would do a species tank with Malawi mbuna Pseudotropheus saulosi stocked with 3m:9f. Malawi options for a tank less than 48" are limited. There are a couple of other mbuna that should work as a single species tank with a stocking of 1m:4f such as yellow labs, rusties and Cynotilapia zebroides Cobue.
> ...


That is pretty spot on. 39" x 27.4" x 23 I am hoping that by the time he starts to get some size I will have figured out how to get at least 100G into the home.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not combine the Satanoperca with Malawi...so if he is going in the corner tank I would probably move all the fish from your 36G bowfront to the corner tank. BTW I read the Satanoperca like to be in groups and will be healthier if they are, maybe you can ask about that in the SA forum. And then I would do the Malawi or Tanganyikans in the 30" tank.


----------



## birish21 (Dec 22, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> I would not combine the Satanoperca with Malawi...so if he is going in the corner tank I would probably move all the fish from your 36G bowfront to the corner tank. BTW I read the Satanoperca like to be in groups and will be healthier if they are, maybe you can ask about that in the SA forum. And then I would do the Malawi or Tanganyikans in the 30" tank.


Why would you put the other fish in the big tank? Wouldn't a 36 really limit what I could put in as far a cichlids go? Even more so than a 54?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Length of the tank is the limiting factor, not gallons. The 30" tank is not as roomy as the 39" tank.


----------



## birish21 (Dec 22, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> Length of the tank is the limiting factor, not gallons. The 30" tank is not as roomy as the 39" tank.


I guess that's what I'm not getting. The 36G Bowfront that has my current fish is 30 across the widest point. The 54G corner is 39" across it's widest point which is the front of the tank. Wouldn't it make more sense to have the cichlids in the 54G since it is 39" as opposed to 30"? I'm not trying to *********, just trying to get clarification.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The Satanoperca is a 10" fish and wants to be in a group. Also you have other fish in the 30" tank that need the same environment (lower pH, etc.) as the Satanoperca. Biggest fish/most fish in biggest tank.

Whereas you will select fish suitable for the 30" tank that will fit long term and you can use your water unadulterated in the African tank.


----------



## birish21 (Dec 22, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> The Satanoperca is a 10" fish and wants to be in a group. Also you have other fish in the 30" tank that need the same environment (lower pH, etc.) as the Satanoperca. Biggest fish/most fish in biggest tank.
> 
> Whereas you will select fish suitable for the 30" tank that will fit long term and you can use your water unadulterated in the African tank.


Ok so the wife just dropped a bombshell on me. She just authorized me to replace the 36G with a 75G 18"L x 48"W x 21"H. This I think would house the fish I have now, and then the cichlids would go into the corner tank in the living room for display. Am I on the right track?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you are keeping the Satanoperca I would check in with the SA forum. I would hate to see you invest in a 75G if you really need a 125G that is 72" long.


----------



## birish21 (Dec 22, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> If you are keeping the Satanoperca I would check in with the SA forum. I would hate to see you invest in a 75G if you really need a 125G that is 72" long.


Ok well my questions are about African's in their own separate tank. Just wanted to see what my best options were for the 54G. Was leaning towords the yellow labs and mbuna Pseudotropheus saulosi


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It would be either 5 yellow labs or 12 saulosi...not both.


----------



## birish21 (Dec 22, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> It would be either 5 yellow labs or 12 saulosi...not both.


Ahh ok I guess I misread an earlier post. Thought I could combine the two.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No this is a single species tank. The 39" is across the front...your tank is similar to half of a 27" cube.


----------



## birish21 (Dec 22, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> No this is a single species tank. The 39" is across the front...your tank is similar to half of a 27" cube.


That makes perfect sense. I wonder if I can convince the wife to put the fish I have now in the corner tank and then use the 75 G for the cichlids in the office. Not sure how that will fly lol.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You said you only wanted to talk about the cichlids.  "The fish you have now" includes the Satanoperca...remember they need at least a 48" tank and maybe a 72" tank. What did they say on the SA forum? Or maybe you are thinking about rehoming him?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

birish21 said:


> I wonder if I can convince the wife to put the fish I have now in the corner tank and then use the 75 G for the cichlids in the office. Not sure how that will fly lol.


Negotiate, beg, and if all else fails, bribe.


----------



## birish21 (Dec 22, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> You said you only wanted to talk about the cichlids.  "The fish you have now" includes the Satanoperca...remember they need at least a 48" tank and maybe a 72" tank. What did they say on the SA forum? Or maybe you are thinking about rehoming him?


Yea he will get rehomed, I really had no intention of putting him with the Africans once I learned that he was SA. So now all I am worried about is what Africans to get and what tank to put them in.


----------

